
5G Phone Won’t Hurt You. But Russia Wants You to Think Otherwise - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/12/science/5g-phone-safety-health-russia.html
======
lm28469
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19892993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19892993)

